

Vancouver HN April Meetup - simonk
http://doodle.com/6y7hevquc63b6mc8

======
rdl
How big a scene is Vancouver for HN-type people? I'm thinking of basing my
next startup either there or in Seattle, and presence of HN readers would be a
positive factor for either.

~~~
avibryant
+1 for coming to Vancouver. My perspective is maybe skewed: two different YC
companies (Snipshot, Auctomatic) have sublet office space from us, so we've
been more surrounded by the YC/HN culture than most. But I would say that we
at least have critical mass here, and it's a very nice place to be.

~~~
rdl
What area of town would be best for a 1-5 person startup office? I'm sort of
torn between actual office space and just getting a really nice house or loft
for live/work combo for the team.

------
Maven911
we should have a Montreal one too!! who is up for it?

